# need help with pro audio amp connection



## bis (Oct 8, 2007)

:huh:I've looked elsewhere with no help and tried to search but not found what I need to know so maybe someone here can help.
I have an emotiva lmc 1, QSC plx 2402 amp,fbq 2496 and a 4 ohm vc sub.I would like to run the amp in 4 ohm mono which I understand how to do.My problem is I would think to get full rated power in bridged mono I would have to drive both channels of the amp.Is this correct and if so how do I do that coming out of the lfe output of the proc. also I see that the 1/4" in and outs are 1/4" trs balanced.Would it matter if I just used standard mono plugs I can purchase rca to 1/4" cables local to connect the proc. and bfd and then use 1/4" to 1/4" cables from the bfd to the amp.
It was suggested to me to just use one side of the amp and this may be correct but it doesn't make sense to me I would think if you are bridging 2 channels into 1 you would have to drive both channels.So what do I do?:scratchhead:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: need help with pro audio amp*

When the amp is in bridged mode, the power from both channels is combined into "Channel One" of the amp. see page 11 of the manual.

http://media.qscaudio.com/pdfs/plxuser.pdf


----------



## bis (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: need help with pro audio amp*

thanks I don't have the manual so I saved that pdf file.I guess I was given the right advice but what about the tps verses mono 1/4" plugs?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: need help with pro audio amp*


According to Pg. 16 of the manual, unbalanced TS (tip-sleeve) 1/4" plugs can be used.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bis (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: need help with pro audio amp*

I guess it would help to read the manual. Thanks for the help, I going over to a friends to work on the sub some more and I hope to have it running soon. Again thanks to everyone who contributes to this forum I'm sure there are countless others that have been unknowingly helped by all the folks here. This place and one other forum have been a treasure of info for me.
This project has been going on for over a year now and is finally coming down to the end and I can't wait. To bad I have to go down to Destin,Fl. for vacation next week end and not stay here and play with my toys, the time away will be fun but I'll be itching to get back.


----------

